# Pork shoulder



## deblois2016 (Apr 16, 2016)

Gonna smoke my first pork shoulder in the morning. Anyone have any helpful advice. Much appreciated


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 16, 2016)

What are you smoking it on and how big is it? Give yourself plenty of time, start really really early if you want it for diner! Like 0400. Most others here and I have experienced 18+ hours smoke for a 10 pnd shoulder doing low and slow at 225. Cook to internal temp (IT) though, not time and cook temp you may be used to. Normal temp I see recommended and what I use is pull it at 202 IT then let rest at LEAST 30 minutes before pulling. Look up finishing sauces using search function. It makes the meat very tasty and adds a flavor profile That blows everyone's mind! Here is a link to recipes for two I like a lot.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/122319/jjs-finishing-sauce-awesome
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/51933/soflaquers-finishing-sauce-for-pulled-pork
You will probably stall at IT 170 or so. That is normal and May last a while. Many people wrap in foil to help bump it past stall! 
If you get done early wrap in foil then old towels and stick in a cooler. That'll keep it warm for hours and keep cooking for some time too!

Be sure to go to role call and introduce yourself! Friendly people here like to say hello! 

Take pictures and post !
Good luck!


----------



## deblois2016 (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm smoking it on a char griller 5050 with a smoker box. The shoulder is 12.8 lbs but I'm thinking of cutting it in half


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 16, 2016)

I hear those char grilled work well! Are you good with maintaining low temp? If not, I used to commit what some consider a sin and cook mine at 300. I couldn't maintain lower temps on my old offset because it was too drafty. Meat cooked faster, sometimes dried out, but always good IMHO.

You can cut in half, but the thickness matters more than the weight for cooking time. There is a great thread by @Gary, I think, where he showed how it works by cutting a butt in half and comparing cook time to one he didn't.  I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## deblois2016 (Apr 16, 2016)

I grilled a 8.5 lb brisket last weekend and it came out amazing. I will post a picture in a min. This grill is awesome. I can maintain temp ant any range


----------



## deblois2016 (Apr 16, 2016)

20160410_181142.jpg



__ deblois2016
__ Apr 16, 2016


----------



## deblois2016 (Apr 16, 2016)

20160410_181208.jpg



__ deblois2016
__ Apr 16, 2016


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 16, 2016)

Points for that delicious looking brisket! Oh man that made me hungry! And my apologies about mistaking your post for not being in roll call. Looking on iPhone doesn't always give a clear\full picture. Looks like your rig does the trick! Butt should be a breeze!


----------



## deblois2016 (Apr 17, 2016)

20160417_014732.jpg



__ deblois2016
__ Apr 17, 2016


----------



## deblois2016 (Apr 17, 2016)

When i opened the package it was two shoulders in one. So i have two about 6 lbs each. Got one all rubbed down working on the 2nd. Gonna startry smoking about 5 am cali time. I will post pics as the day goes


----------



## tropics (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm in


----------



## raastros2 (Apr 17, 2016)

Iam watching also as mine chugs along


----------



## b-one (Apr 17, 2016)

:110:I'm in too! I'll bet mine finish first,I started at 8:00 last night! :biggrin:


----------



## deblois2016 (Apr 17, 2016)

Got mine on at 530 this morning. I have two about 6 lb each













20160417_064216.jpg



__ deblois2016
__ Apr 17, 2016


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 17, 2016)

:popcorn


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm in too!

Al


----------



## deblois2016 (Apr 17, 2016)

20160417_100659.jpg



__ deblois2016
__ Apr 17, 2016






4 hrs in and looking good


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 17, 2016)

Stay on target!


----------



## raastros2 (Apr 17, 2016)

Pretty


----------



## deblois2016 (Apr 17, 2016)

10 hrs down













20160417_165257.jpg



__ deblois2016
__ Apr 17, 2016


----------



## deblois2016 (Apr 17, 2016)

20160417_183532.jpg



__ deblois2016
__ Apr 17, 2016






12 hours later and heres the smaller one. About to start on the bigger one. More pics soon


----------



## b-one (Apr 17, 2016)

What internal temp did you cook them to?


----------



## deblois2016 (Apr 17, 2016)

I got the small one up to 165 and im bringing the bigger one to 175


----------



## b-one (Apr 17, 2016)

Deblois2016 said:


> I got the small one up to 165 and im bringing the bigger one to 175



If you want to pull it you need to get 200-205 for easy pulling..


----------



## deblois2016 (Apr 17, 2016)

Im not gonna pull it. And besides at 170 ish its falling apart


----------



## thrifty token (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## b-one (Apr 17, 2016)

Deblois2016 said:


> Im not gonna pull it. And besides at 170 ish its falling apart



Sounds good!Thumbs Up


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 17, 2016)

Looks delicious!:yahoo:
Awesome meal and Couple leftover slices of that with horseradish on homemade bread will be good breakfast/lunch/diner for the week!


----------

